# My Bottle Display



## RedGinger (Jun 29, 2011)

I received some nice bottles from Rick's Bottle Room and finally got around to dusting and re-arranging my bottle shelf.  Here are some pics with his bottles included.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 29, 2011)

This one includes a Sanford's and Aqua Paine's Celery Compound, that Joe gave me for my birthday.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 29, 2011)

Love these.  Look at that awesome poison Rick sent!


----------



## Wangan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 29, 2011)

It lookas real Nice Laur...


----------



## rockbot (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice display of bottles Red.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, guys.  This is just a few of them.  My collection isn't huge, but I do have some bottles I really like.  Since space is limited, I try to rotate them and fit the bigger ones in, accordingly.  With Swizzle's blacker than black Ladie's Leg, I have that in my kitchen right now, as it's "my room" and I want to show it off. 

  I also have two really cool Portsmouth, NH bottles sent from another forum member.  They have been in my window and were originally clear.  After cleaning them, they are still the straw color that they turned.  I thought it might just be stains, but Joe said it could be that selenium was mixed in with the glass when it was made.  I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice photos Lauren!!I just love that citron poison.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, Tom!  I should have added that Mainer1 sent me those Portsmouth bottles.  I would love some more, and maybe some from Burlington, VT.  If anyone is looking for a certain bottle, I would be happy to trade for some of those bottles.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2011)

I received some more bottles from Ricks Bottle Room.  What a kind person!  They are top notch.  Thank you, Rick!  Move over Bromos!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2011)

He read that I had wanted "The Honble Lady Hill".  This is a very crude, pontiled example.  I almost cried when I unwrapped it.  To the right is a great cone ink.  The neck is crooked and it has a hint of citron to it, but you can't see that very well in this pic.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2011)

Lady Hill's pontil


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2011)

Also, a great colored Piso's Cure and some stunning poisons.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2011)

This Piso's has some great bubbles, big and small.  I love this color.  This is my first Piso's.


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanx to some dude named Joe I now have a nice teal Hock Wine for my windows....love the colors Laur...[]


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome collection and lots of nice color!  That little pontil med is a beauty!!


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 12, 2011)

PRETTY COLORS ,VERY NICE!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you, everyone.  Glad your wine arrived safely, Jim.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 12, 2011)

nice pictures![]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 13, 2011)

Very cool Red. I was gonna send ya another Ladies Leg but if space is limited then I guess you don't have room for it. [8D]

 That piso's is awesome. That has to be the hardest color to get out of the rainbow of colors that they came in. Nice little display ya got goin' there. Swiz


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2011)

VERY COOL LAUR!RICK IS A VERY KIND GENEREOUS MAN! HAS A GREAT BOTTLR SITE TOO!!JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Very cool Red. I was gonna send ya another Ladies Leg but if space is limited then I guess you don't have room for it. [8D]
> 
> That piso's is awesome. That has to be the hardest color to get out of the rainbow of colors that they came in. Nice little display ya got goin' there. Swiz


 
 LOL.  You don't have to do that.  You know I love them, though!  You have already sent a lot of cool bottles to us, Swiz!  I know idigjars loves Piso's and has an astounding amount of Piso's collectables.  It's really something to see.  I know his post is on here somewhere.  Thanks for all of your kind comments, everyone.


----------



## canada (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Laur;

 A nice selection of bottles. I  wonder what the Lady Hill contained?
 The aqua Paine's Celery is uncommon, I was told that the aqua, rather than the amber, were blown in Canada. Not sure if that is so.
   Best Wishes;

     Dave


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2011)

Gunther Hess posted something about Lady Hill and its contents.  He also has more info and pictures of Joe's Lady Hill on his site (from a couple of years ago).  I'll look for it.  It's not a bottle you see often.  Joe's and mine are the only ones I've seen in person.  

 I don't know where Paine's was blown.  I have a labeled amber one, so this aqua one is cool to have too.  Joe gave me that one for my birthday.  I think I already said that.  If so, pardon me.  There is a cool story about someone finding a bunch of Paine's bottles at an old gravesite.  They left them, out of respect, and when they came back, I guess someone else had taken them.  That story is on here too, somewhere


----------



## Stardust (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice to see your collection ~


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice.  Got a good eye for layout and presentation.  Some of those pix could be used in a magazine...  great job!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, Stephen!  That would be a lot of fun.  I wonder if the AB&GC magazine ever has photo contests or needs photos for the magazine.  I really enjoy photography and sharing bottles on here.  Speaking of photography, there was a beautiful full moon, with clouds last night.  I wanted to take a picture, but the camera wasn't here[&:]


----------

